# Help with Stove Recommendations



## new york cook (Jan 22, 2007)

I am in the process of renovating an apt. kitchen in NY with upgrade to "pro" style appliances. I was set to get a 30 inch Viking with sealed burners and self cleaning oven when the dealer recommended a Jade RJRG 3010A - basically the same thing but from Jade which is a commercial stove supplier as well. But I can't find anything about residential Jades on the web - the repair record, general satisfaction.
Does anyone have any knowledge of the retail Jade Products? Thanks for your help.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome!

I'm moving this to the Equipment forum. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## habman (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry never heard of Jade, but I do know that there are a number of manufactures of commercial grade equipment that are as good as or better than Viking at lower prices.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I have no knowledge of Jade residental units, but I have worked and owned Jade commercial units and was pleased.


----------



## new york cook (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies - I am leaning towards the Jade - it actually has 2 18000BTU burners and 2 12500 burners with a real simmer capability which the Viking doesn't have. Otherwise they are basically the same except the Jade is less well known. 
Any other comments welcomed.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

NewYorkCook
I haven't had any problems simmering on Viking. I did need a gas regulator put in 35.00
Ventilation is just as important as the cooktop.
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mightn't the Jade need a lot of fireproofing for the walls? If you rent would your landlord allow that powerful of a unit?


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.starchefs.com/jade_range/html/index.shtml

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/mailp.../maytag02.html

http://www.jadestoves.com/


----------

